# Οι νέοι Έλληνες πίνουν κρασί νερωμένο σαν τους αρχαίους Έλληνες;



## Theseus (Feb 5, 2018)

Έχω διαβάσει πολλά άρθρα στα ελληνικά σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα, με το καλύτερο να είναι το εξής που έγραψε ο Αντώνης Αντωνόπουλος: http://antoniosantonopouloskyparissia.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/blog-post_48.html.
Απαντήστε παρακαλώ στα ελληνικά.:)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 5, 2018)

Μήπως έβαλες λάθος λινκ, Θησέα; Δεν βλέπω κανένα άρθρο για κρασί.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ήταν σωστό λινκ, Νεικο. Να τ' άρθρο:- (Οι περισσότερες από τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες είναι παρμένες από το πολύ αξιόλογο περιοδικό της Ελλάδας ΔΑΥΛΟΣ, τεύχος 313, Μάϊος 2008. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο διαδίκτυο.)

Το σωστό θα ήταν να ρωτούσαμε : "γιατί οι αρχαίοι νέρωναν τον οίνο?" , διότι η λέξη 'κρασί' βγήκε από τη φράση: δός μοι κράσιν οίνου, φράση που έλεγαν στον ταβερνιάρη της εποχής τους. Δηλαδή: δώσμου κράμα οίνου, δώσε μου νερωμένο 'κρασί'. Είναι άλλο το κρασί, άλλο ο οίνος, έστω κι αν εμείς ξεχάσαμε τη διαφορά τους. Οι αρχαίοι, μάλιστα, θεωρούσαν ως 'βάρβαρους', ως απολίτιστους όσους έπιναν ανέρωτο οίνο. 
Όπως από την 'κράσιν οίνου' βγήκε η λέξη 'κρασί' , έτσι κι από τη φράση: δός μοι νεαρόν ύδωρ, βγήκε η σημερινή λέξη:νερό .


Οι πιό πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουμε γιατί το έπιναν οι αρχαίοι νερωμένο και κοροϊδεύουμε όποιον κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σήμερα. Μερικοί κακόβουλοι λένε πως τα αρχαία κρασιά δεν ήταν καλά γι αυτό και τα νέρωναν για να μπορούν να τα πιούν. Άλλοι νομίζουμε πως οι αρχαίοι νέρωναν τον οίνο για να μη μεθάνε ,αφού έπιναν πολύ, έπιναν όλη την ώρα. Αυτό έχει μια κάποια βάση. Ήταν -άλλωστε- και βαρειά σε βαθμούς τα κρασιά τότε, είχαν 15-17 % αλκοολικούς βαθμούς και δεν χρειάζονταν συντηρητικά. 
Όμως δεν είναι -μόνον- αυτό. Υπάρχει και ένας άλλος λόγος πολύ σημαντικός. Όπως απέδειξε ο Καναδός γιατρός Μίλλερ, ένα μέρος κρασιού αραιωμένο με 9 μέρη ύδατος σκοτώνει τα κολοβακτηρίδια, τη σαλμονέλα του τύφου και το δονάκιο της χολέρας!
Πρέπει όμως να παραμείνει αραιωμένο 5-6 ώρες, για αυτό και ο τραπεζοκόμος έβαζε τον οίνο μαζί με το νερό από το μεσημέρι στον 'κρατήρα', για να πιούν το βράδυ στο συμπόσιο. 'Κρατήρας' ήταν στο δοχείο με το οποίο κέρναγαν τα ποτήρια τους, αντί να το αραιώνουν τον οίνο σε κάθε ποτηριά όπως κάνουμε εμείς σήμερα, όσοι πάμε να τους μιμηθούμε...
Το κρασί είναι και αντισηπτικό φάρμακο. Όλοι νομίζουν πως το αλκοόλ που έχει μέσα το κρασί είναι που έχει τις αντισηπτικές ιδιότητες. Μα είναι λάθος γιατί αν το αραιώσεις όπως οι αρχαίοι, οι αλκοολικοί βαθμοί του 13-15% μειώνονται στους 2-3. Δεν είναι , λοπόν, -μόνο- το οινόπνευμα που έχει τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες αλλά οι πολυφαινόλες ,οι οποίες υπάρχουν τόσο στο λευκό, κυρίως -όμως- στο κόκκινο κρασί.
Οι αρχαίοι πίνοντας νερωμένο κρασί δεν πάθαιναν ποτέ διάρροιες. Ακόμα και στα μικρά παιδιά, ακόμα και στα βρέφη, λίγες σταγόνες νερωμένο κρασί τα βοηθάνε να μην έχουν πόνους στο στομάχι και στην υγεία τους γενικότερα.
Κρασί έβαζαν και πάνω στον επίδεσμο που κάλυπταν τις πληγές για τους ίδιους αντισηπτικούς λόγους. Ποιός σημερινός γιατρός συνιστά το ίδιο? Κανένας!
Αφού το αρχαιωμένο κρασί σκοτώνει τα κολοβακτηρίδια, τη σαλμονέλα και τη χολέρα, άραγε είναι και το καλύτερο καθαριστικό για τουαλέττες, και για τις κουζίνες. Αυτό και το ξύδι. Κακώς χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι τα χημικά καθαριστικά που μυρίζουν άσχημα, είναι καρκινογόνα και είναι και πανάκριβα.

Το καλό κρασί έχει πολύ μέλλον. Όσο θα πίνουμε καλό νερωμένο κρασί, τόσο θα μοιάζουμε στους αρχαίους... Κι άσε τους σημερινούς 'βάρβαρους' να πίνουν άλλα ποτά...:)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 5, 2018)

Θησέα, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά όταν ανοίγω το λινκ με βγάζει σε άλλη σελίδα και όχι σε αυτά που γράφεις παραπάνω. 
Κοίταξε, η λογική σε άρθρα τέτοιου τύπου είναι πάντα η εξής : καθετί παλιό και παραδοσιακό είναι καλό, αγνό και υγιεινό, ενώ ό,τι είναι σύγχρονο είναι σατανικό και προκαλεί καρκίνο. 
Για να πιστεύει ότι το αραιωμένο κρασί καταπολεμά τη χολέρα και τη σαλμονέλα και ότι μπορεί να απολυμαίνει την τουαλέτα και την κουζίνα με αυτό, μάλλον τα τσούζει τα ποτηράκια του σε τακτική βάση και μάλλον χωρίς να το αραιώνει.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την ουσία της ερώτησης, δεν νομίζω ότι αραιώνει κανείς το εμφιαλωμένο κρασί σήμερα. Αν βέβαια είναι κανείς με την παρέα του και θέλει να πιει μερικά ποτηράκια χωρίς να φοβάται ότι θα ζαλιστεί, μπορεί και να το κάνει, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι συνηθίζεται. Σε ένα καφενείο που πάω βλέπω ότι μερικοί, κυρίως ηλικιωμένοι, αραιώνουν το λευκό κρασί με σόδα ή σουρωτή και σπανιότερα με νερό, αλλά είναι κρασί χύμα και σχετικά κακής ποιότητας. Την ρετσίνα συγκεκριμένα την αραιώνουν σχεδόν όλοι, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν βγει μερικές ρετσίνες πιο εκλεπτυσμένες που πίνονται πιο εύκολα και σκέτες. Μου έχει τύχει να βάλω νερό στο κρασί, αλλά μόνο σε κάποια σπιτικά κρασιά που είναι δυνατά και οξειδωμένα και περισσότερο μοιάζουν με ξίδι παρά με κανονικό κρασί. Στην ουσία το έκανα για να μπορέσω να το πιω και να μην προσβάλω τον οικοδεσπότη, όχι επειδή είχα καμιά όρεξη να το πιω αραιωμένο.
Με λίγα λόγια, θεωρώ πως δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να αραιώσεις το καλό εμφιαλωμένο κρασί (ή και το καλό σπιτικό φυσικά, απλά είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να συναντήσεις καλό) και ότι στην ουσία το καταστρέφεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2018)

Theseus said:


> (Οι περισσότερες από τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες είναι παρμένες από το πολύ αξιόλογο περιοδικό της Ελλάδας ΔΑΥΛΟΣ, τεύχος 313, Μάϊος 2008. ...



«Αξιόλογο περιοδικό» ο Δαυλός;

:scared: :blink:  :curse:


----------



## Neikos (Feb 5, 2018)

Τι είναι o Δαυλός; Εγώ μόνο Στοχάρα και ΕλΩρ διαβάζω κάθε πρωί για να μου πάει καλά η μέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2018)

Ορίστε, παιδιά: :)

Ο συγγραφέας του δοκιμίου αυτού, εκδότης του “Δαυλού” κ. Δ. Λάμπρου, διερευνά την πολιτική αλήθεια με σταθερό άξονα την καθαρή ελληνικότητα, απαλλαγμένη από εθνικιστικές προκαταλήψεις και κρατιστικές στρεβλώσεις. Διότι, όπως λέει και ο ίδιος, το “ελληνικό είναι συνήθως η αλήθεια και το ελληνικό πρέπει να είναι πάντοτε η αλήθεια. Όπως και το ελληνικό είναι συνήθως οικουμενικό και πρέπει να είναι πάντοτε οικουμενικό.” Με βάση αυτήν την αρχή, που στην συνέχεια απετέλεσε και την ιδεολογική βάση του “Δαυλού”, αναλύονται καίρια θέματα της ιστορίας αλλά και της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας, όπως ο εκβαρβαρισμός του Ολυμπιακού Πνεύματος, η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία, ο Χριστιανισμός σε σχέση με τον Ελληνισμό κ.α. Ένα πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του έργο, πριν από την εμφάνιση διαφόρων ομάδων ή ατόμων, που, αν και άσχετοι με την Ελληνικότητα, μιμήθηκαν την κεντρική ιδέα του εκδότη και του “Δ” προσπαθώντας να την εμπορευθούν και να την νοθεύσουν.​http://www.davlos.gr/2017/05/anazitisi-dokimio-ellinikis-ideologias/


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2018)

Ας κρατηθούμε μακριά από τέτοιους δαυλούς, Θησέα. Δε θα μας βοηθήσουν να βγούμε από το Λαβύρινθο.

(Παρατήρηση: καλύτερα να λέμε «Νεοέλληνες» παρά «νέοι Έλληνες». Think of the difference between "new Greeks" and "Modern Greeks").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2018)

Με λίγα λόγια, Θησέα, ο Δαυλός είναι ένα, για να το πω ευγενικά, έντονα εθνικολαϊκιστικό περιοδικό που δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτο στη Λεξιλογία.

(Ναι, σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτεις τις κόκκινες γραμμές μας... :) )


----------



## Theseus (Feb 5, 2018)

Ώπα, Δόκτορα! Τώρα απαγορεύεται να αναφέρω τον Δαυλό ως και την Ελένη Τσαλιγοπούλου!  Όπως και να έχει, σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλιά σας. Ένα γλωσσολογικό σημείο στον Νείκο. Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στα αγγλικά σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα "τα τσούζει τα ποτηράκια"; "it bites the little glasses"? Το ερώτημα κατά πόσο οι Νεοέλληνες νερώνουν το κρασί το έθιξε η SBE. Δείτε #13 στο νήμα: Greek (mostly Cretan) olive oil και την απάντηση της Παλαύρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2018)

Θησέα, λυπάμαι που χρειάστηκε να γράψω εγώ καθαρά για τον Δαυλό για να γίνει σαφές αυτό που σημείωσαν πιο διακριτικά προηγουμένως άλλοι τέσσερις συλλεξιλόγοι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στα αγγλικά σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα "τα τσούζει τα ποτηράκια";


He hits the bottle.

Ως προς αυτό που ρωτάς, όχι, οι Νεοέλληνες δεν συνηθίζουν να νερώνουν το κρασί.

Και μην ανησυχείς που αντέδρασαν έτσι με τον Δαυλό, δεν είχες τρόπο να ξέρεις, αυτά τα ανακαλύπτει κανείς σιγά σιγά (η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ έπαθα ένα μικρό σοκ όταν το είδα).


----------



## Theseus (Feb 5, 2018)

Σε ευχαριστώ, Αόρατη Μέλανη. Πολύ ευγενικό εκ μέρους σου.:)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 6, 2018)

Θησέα, μια και ξεκίνησες νήμα για το κρασί, πρέπει να μας πεις και ποιο κρασί σου αρέσει. Τσούζεις κανένα ποτηράκι ρετσίνα όταν έρχεσαι στην Ελλάδα; :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2018)

Θησέα, επειδή οι υπόλοιποι δεν το λένε ξεκάθαρα, ο Δαυλός είναι περιοδικό συνωμοσιολογικό, εθνικιστικό, αρχαιόπληκτο, με εμμονή κατά της χριστιανικής θρησκείας που τη θεωρέι εβραϊκή συνωμοσία και αιτία καταστροφής του ελληνικού πολιτισμού. 
Το διαβάζει κανείς για να γελάσει, όχι για να μορφωθεί. 
Νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια επεξήγηση, Δόχτορα, είναι καλύτερη από τις απαγορεύσεις, για να μην νομίζει ο Θησέας ότι είμαστε απλά ιδιότροποι και απαγορεύουμε τη μια την Τσαλιγοπούλου, την άλλη το ένα, την άλλη το άλλο. 
Περί Τσαλιγοπούλου: απλά επειδή η γυναίκα έχει εκτελέσει κυριολεκτικά μερικά πολύ καλά τραγούδια, που οι αρχικές τους εκτελέσεις είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένες, δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς από εμάς. 

ΥΓ Περίμενα ότι θα ρωτούσες τι είναι η Σουρωτή, όχι τι σημαίνει τσούζω (σε σχέση με το ποτό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2018)

Πίστευα, SBE, ότι είχαν δοθεί επαρκείς εξηγήσεις και περιγραφές για το τι είναι το συγκεκριμένο έντυπο. Ωστόσο, η Αόρατη έχει δίκιο. Λησμονούμε (εγώ τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να το κάνω συχνά) ότι, κάποια πράγματα που θεωρούμε δεδομένα ότι ανήκουν στο κοινό πολιτιστικό μας υπόβαθρο, για κάποιους φίλους που δεν μεγάλωσαν μαζί μας δεν είναι αυτονόητα. Ελπίζω ότι και ο Θησέας θα ξαναείδε στο μεταξύ τις αγριεμένες φάτσες του daeman (και θα κατανόησε γιατί αγρίεψαν), το συγκριτικό του Neikos (αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο Θησέας κατάλαβε τα περί Στοχάρας και Ελ(εύθερης)Ώρ(ας)* - το υποθέτω, όμως, αφού δεν ρώτησε και γι' αυτά), το αναλυτικό της Παλ Αύρας και το προτρεπτικό του Εάριον.

Επομένως, εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το ξέσπασμα του Θησέα και είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι αναπόφευκτες μικροπαρεξηγήσεις θα εξακολουθήσουν να λύνονται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο: συζητώντας και ρωτώντας και απαντώντας (όπως έκανε εδώ η Αόρατη).

(Παρεμπ, εμένα η Τσαλιγοπούλου μου αρέσει, αλλά έμαθα να αποδέχομαι το ισχυρότερο μουσικό κριτήριο της πλειοψηφίας και να μην το πολυσυζητάω.)

*----
_στόχος_: Έντυπο με σαφή υπερεθνικιστικό προσανατολισμό. Σύμφωνα με τη βικιπαίδεια, ταυτίστηκε με τη Χρυσή Αυγή μετά την είσοδό της στο Κοινοβούλιο.

_Ελ. Ώρα_: Λίγο πιο mainstream έντυπο, καθώς εμφανίζεται π.χ. στα ημερήσια δελτία κυκλοφορίας. Έμφαση σε (παρα)θρησκευτικά άρθρα, κοσμοψεκασμένες θεωρίες, προφητείες κλπ.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 6, 2018)

Σύμφωνα με τον Δαυλό, τα πάντα όλα* ξεκίνησαν από την Αρχαία Ελλάδα.

Εκστασιασμένος και ανακουφισμένος -σε κάποια από τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες της ζωής μου- πληροφορήθηκα από το εξώφυλλο του Δαυλού ότι όχι μόνο ο ζεϊμπέκικος ήταν ελληνικός χορός, αλλά και το όνομά του ήταν αρχαιοελληνικότατο.
Η ετυμολογία του πηγάζει από τα ονόματα των θεών Ζευς και Βάκχος: Ζευβακχικός!


* Μόνο με αλεφαντισμό εκφράζεται η συνολική ολότητα των πάντων που μας κληροδότησαν οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2018)

Μα πού να ξέρει κανείς περί τίνος πρόκειται; Συνήθως αυτά τα έντυπα βάζουν και ψευδοεπιστημονικές παραπομπές, και πρέπει κανείς να τα έχει παρατηρήσει σε βάθος χρόνου για να ξέρει ότι είναι για πέταμα. 

Θησέα, δεν σου τα λέμε αυτά για να σου κάνουμε παρατήρηση που έβαλες εδώ το άρθρο - καλά έκανες και το έβαλες. Σου το λέμε για να σου εξηγήσουμε ότι επειδή η πηγή (δηλαδή ο Δαυλός) είναι αναξιόπιστη, το άρθρο είναι προφανώς ανάξιο συζήτησης έτσι όπως είναι. Το άρθρο, όχι το θέμα της συζήτησης που είναι το αν έπιναν οι αρχαίοι το κρασί τους νερωμένο :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 6, 2018)

Ούτε εγώ ήξερα για τον _Δαυλό_ (αν και είχα πετύχει στην τηλεόραση διαφημίσεις της _Ελεύθερης Ώρας_ και είχα μια ιδέα σχετικά), οπότε είναι διπλά χρήσιμη η επεξήγηση.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, χρειάστηκε να ψάξω λίγο για να το βρω, αλλά ο «αλεφαντισμός» φαίνεται να αναφέρεται σε αυτόν τον κύριο.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Περίμενα ότι θα ρωτούσες τι είναι η Σουρωτή, όχι τι σημαίνει τσούζω (σε σχέση με το ποτό).



Χα, με την κουβέντα για τα παραθρησκευτικά θυμήθηκα ότι η Σουρωτή μάς έχει δώσει εκτός από νερό και «προφητείες», τις οποίες επικαλούνται ιστολόγια και διάφοροι άλλοι. Η αγαπημένη μου, λαχταριστή διατύπωση είναι το εξής επίκαιρο: «Τα Σκόπια έχουν θεμέλιο από λουκούμια, και θα διαλυθούν.» Νιαμ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2018)

Ναι, χρειαζόταν επεξήγηση ως προς τον Δαυλό. Πού να ξέρει ο άνθρωπος. Θα το είχα κάνει εγώ χτες που είδα το νήμα, αλλά όταν γράφω από τάμπλετ ομολογώ ότι κουράζομαι και περιορίζω την έκταση των κειμένων μου. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με λίγα λόγια, Θησέα, ο Δαυλός είναι ένα, για να το πω ευγενικά, έντονα εθνικολαϊκιστικό περιοδικό που δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτο στη Λεξιλογία.





drsiebenmal said:


> Θησέα, λυπάμαι που χρειάστηκε να γράψω εγώ καθαρά για τον Δαυλό για να γίνει σαφές αυτό που σημείωσαν πιο διακριτικά προηγουμένως άλλοι τέσσερις συλλεξιλόγοι.



Επειδή βλέπω ότι η ιστορία συνεχίζεται, εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ όσοι/όσες συνεχίζετε τι ακριβώς δεν είναι σαφές στην αρχική μου παρέμβαση και στη διευκρίνισή της --και όταν έχουν προηγηθεί άλλοι τέσσερις που έχουν αναφερθεί στο θέμα;

Επιτέλους, ας μην τα κάνουμε όλα ίσωμα. Δεν είναι αποδεκτοί οι σύνδεσμοι και οι αναφορές προς το συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό και μάλιστα με επαινετικό χαρακτηρισμό. Αδιαπραγμάτευτο. Κανείς δεν κατηγορεί τον Θησέα που δεν ήξερε, δόθηκαν εξηγήσεις, τέλος.

Όμως, για άλλη φορά, μπορεί να μπαίνουν και κείμενα ή ερωτήσεις χωρίς σύνδεσμο. Μπορεί να μπει απλώς η ερώτηση. Όποιος θέλει να βρει την πηγή, γκουγκλίζει και τη βρίσκει, στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2018)

Δόκτορα, θεώρησα ότι η επεξήγησή σου παραήταν ευγενική και κομψή και δεν έδινε σαφείς πληροφορίες. "Έντονα εθνολαϊκιστικό" δεν σημαίνει πολλά κατά τη γνώμη μου. Μπορεί κανείς να προβάλλει εθνικιστικές απόψεις λαϊκού χαρακτήρα και να διατηρεί μια σοβαρότητα. Το ζήτημα είναι οι συνωμοσιολογίες και η αρχαιοπληξία. 

Κι επειδή το σκεφτόμουν από το πρωί: Θησέα,
νέοι Έλληνες = young Greeks
Νεοέλληνες = Modern Greeks (as opposed to Ancient Greeks)
σύγχρονοι Έλληνες = contemporary Greeks, personally outside of a scholarly context I prefer it to Νεοέλληνες.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 6, 2018)

Περί τη Σουρωτή: ήδη ήξερα τι ήταν. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους γι' αυτές τις συναρπαστικές πληροφορίες. Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "αλεφαντισμός"; Έχω ακούσει ότι ο όρος "ελεφαντισμός" χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τα μεγάλα γεννητικά όργανα του άνδρα! Υποθέτω πως στα συμφραζόμενα αυτά σημαίνει χονδροειδή μεγαλοποίηση. Έχω δίκιο; Για τον Δαυλό: όπως έγραψε η Παλαύρα:


> Το άρθρο, όχι το θέμα της συζήτησης.....είναι το αν έπιναν οι αρχαίοι το κρασί τους νερωμένο.


Τέσπα, πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τους συμφορουμίστες μου για το ότι πάντα δείχνουν τη μεγάλη μακροθυμία προς εμένα.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2018)

«Αλεφαντισμοί» είναι διάφορες χαρακτηριστικές φράσεις που χρησιμοποιεί ή έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ένας γραφικός, βετεράνος προπονητής ποδοσφαίρου, ο Νίκος Αλέφαντος. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες ποδοσφαιρικά ανέκδοτα με φράσεις ή καμώματά του.


----------



## Neikos (Feb 7, 2018)

Λίγα λόγια για τον κυρ Νίκο. :)

Κι ένα τραγουδάκι για να πιούμε το κρασί. 

[video=youtube;zbo_zukflCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?tv=zbo_zukflCs[/video]


----------



## Theseus (Feb 9, 2018)

Θεγξ, Νείκο, για το τραγούδι. Ευτυχώς οι στίχοι μπορούν να μεταφραστούν εύκολα, ακόμα και από εμένα.:)


----------

